# Needs More Mag



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

I bought one of these a couple of years ago from HD and it works great. I can hardly move it when the magnets are down. Willie if yours is that bad, I would take it back and get a new one, it maybe just that one. 
Yes it does not span the miter gauge slot, but for me that has yet to be a issue.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Guy,
I might just try that. I noticed the price dropped so I wondered if they are using smaller magnets now. Worth a try to take it back.
Thanks


----------



## rdjack21 (May 21, 2010)

I bought mine a few months ago and no issues with it moving when setup correctly.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Yep. I reviewed this product a while back and gave it 5 stars. The miter slot issue is a minor downside. However, I have no issue with the magnets. Takes a pretty deliberate act to get them to move even slightly.
If you decide to exchange yours, let us know if the new featherboard is any better.


----------



## MattinCincy (Oct 7, 2009)

Yep, got the same one a few years ago and love it - I'm going to pick up a second one soon! Hopefully yours is just a fluke. Keep us posted if you return it.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Yea, I've been using one of these for about a year with no compliant.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Same here I've had mine for a year and I've had no problem with mine sliding. Like others have said, if it slips then I'd take it back and get another one. With that said make sure the surface of the magnet and table are clean of dust.


----------



## Jeff82780 (Mar 15, 2010)

I would exchange it for another. Ive had one of these for about 2yrs now amd its still going strong. The magnets are really powerfu. I think u might have purchased a reject. Good luck!


----------



## anoldwoodchuck (Feb 13, 2010)

I echo the other users' comments. When "turned on", this sucker will not move on my saw. Take it back and get another one.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Well, I took the featherboard back and exchanged it for another one. There are two different magnet sizes. The old version has large, heavy magnets that measure 7/8" wide x 1-1/4" long. It locks down firmly and securely. The new version has notably smaller magnets, and the whole featherboard is light-duty.

It looks like Ridgid switched out magnets to achieve the new price point - $10 cheaper.
The result is a featherboard that doesn't work. In typical Ridgid fashion, the model number is the same for both types - AC1001. 
Old featherboard with large magnets = 5 stars great product.
New featherboard with small magnets = 3 stars (AKA don't bother). 
Thanks for the positive reviews.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I guess I better run down to the depot and see if I can score another old model. 
Thanks for the update.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

I have the Magswitch brand and it doesn't move.
I have found, however, that even a small amount of dust on the table will allow it to slide.
Clearing the table each time I set the finger board makes it good.
By the way, It works well even when spanning the miter gauge slot.

Don


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

I was looking at these for resawing

Anyone tried this option?

We get to magnet options from Magswitch

jamie


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

interesting review good info.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Don,
Yeah I think the Magswitch is a premium option. The price is in a whole new category with that brand. Plus every little optional accessory is another $30-50 add on. 
I was pleased to see Ridgid had one, and happier still when I found an old version that truly works well. I think it all comes down to the size of the magnets.


----------



## mckinley (Jun 13, 2010)

I bought one of these years back when they first came out, and when you set the magnet, it would absolutely not move one iota. Regrettably, I let it go with my previous saw. I just recently bought another one and I can say that it in no way compares with the original, the magnets are much weaker. It will hold pretty good, but will slip with too much pressure.


----------

